

Reports: The New York Marathon Has Been Cancelled - co_pl_te
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2012/11/marathon-cancelled-fox-news-thinks-so/58658/

======
co_pl_te
I have a friend who lives in NYC and has run it for the past six years and she
just let us know on Facebook. NBC News confirms:

[http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/11/02/14880084-new-
york...](http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/11/02/14880084-new-york-
marathon-canceled-bloomberg-says)

